# Money problems - please advise



## Callyeon (24 Oct 2005)

I was recently struck off the dole, due to the fact that I moved in with my partner and the dole said that he earns enough to support me.
I am really stressed out at the moment, as my health is not the best and am awaiting an operation, but when my partner pays the mortgage, and all the other bills we absolutely have no money.  I am completely fed up with this situation, do you know of any thing I can do.


----------



## sully (25 Oct 2005)

Why don't you get a job? Health permitting of course!


----------



## sudden (26 Oct 2005)

hi

i suppose you could re-mortgage out to an longer term which would bring your repayments down a little.,


----------

